# [Risolto] amule mi rende il filesystem read-only

## Gitanovic

Salve a tutti,

mi succede una cosa piuttosto strana, ho una partizione vfat condivisa, montata con uid=000 in fstab, in modo da poter essere pienamente accessibile da utente.

In questa partizione sono presenti anche le directory Incoming e Temp di aMule, in modo da poterle condividere con eMule su Windows.

Quando avvio aMule però il filesystem mi diventa read-only, e non ci posso scrivere più.

Questo succede solo e soltanto quando avvio aMule, qualcuno mi sa spiegare l'arcano ?

P.S. è piuttosto fastidioso, visto che su tale partizione ho anche la configurazione condivisa di firefox, in modo da avere esattamente le stesse features su entrambe le piattaforme.

Ma quando avvio aMule, non posso più avviare firefox.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Gitanovic wrote:*   

> ho una partizione vfat condivisa, montata con uid=000 in fstab, in modo da poter essere pienamente accessibile da utente.

 

forse era umask=000, uid ti imposta il propietario a root. C'è anche l'opzione aggiuntiva dmask per impostare le dir diversamente dai file (io uso le dir rw ed i file rwx)

 *Gitanovic wrote:*   

> Questo succede solo e soltanto quando avvio aMule, qualcuno mi sa spiegare l'arcano ?

 

Prova a a vedere con fuser cosa impegna, hai attivo il nuovo lock?

Prova ad abilitare la shell dell'utente p2p e vedi se quello può accedere.

----------

## Gitanovic

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> forse era umask=000
> 
> 

 

Ehm, si, intendevo umask=000 (avevo anche settato uid=1000, ma ho preferito in seguito umask, per questo mi sono confuso)

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova a a vedere con fuser cosa impegna, hai attivo il nuovo lock?
> 
> Prova ad abilitare la shell dell'utente p2p e vedi se quello può accedere.

 

Ehm... non ho capito  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  , cos'è il nuovo lock e... come si abilita la shell dell'utente p2p ?

----------

## djinnZ

Il 2.6.19 prevede una feature Distributed Lock Manager disabilitala, sicuro che non hai quota?

consiglio: umask=000 rende tutto eseguibile, ti conviene cambiare per sicurezza in fmask=111 dmask=000 (ovvero tutti i file saranno rw-rw-rw e le dir rwxrwxrwx) uid=tuoutente gid=tuogruppoutente.

Se usi amule da utente ignora quel che ho detto, se lo usi come demone viene lanciato con lo user speciale p2p che ha la shell impostata a false in passwd (che per fare prove o per lanciare la prima volta amule per configurarlo va cambiata in /bin/bash e poi ripristinata).

Scusa, distrazione mia solita non è una impostazione di default.

Se hai la partizione vfat montata in /mnt/vfat

fuser -u /mnt/vfat/ ti dirà chi la usa 000(xxx) dove 000 è il numero del processo e xxx il nome dello user proprietario

fuser -u /mnt/vfat ti dirà chi usa le dir ed i file in essa

Per il resto mi pare abbastanza strano come comportamento.

----------

## Gitanovic

 :Very Happy: 

Grazie delle spiegazioni, appena torno a casa provo e vi informo su ulteriori sviluppi  :Wink: 

Edit:

Ehm, ora che ricordo io uso il 2.6.18... quindi nessun lock, e non ho quota, visto che l'unico ad usare il computer oltre a me è mio padre... che ci gioca al solitario   :Laughing: 

Appena posso provo a settare fmask e dmask ed a togliere umask. Anche se mi sembra comunque strano, visto che prima dell'ultimo emerge -DuN world funzionava (se persiste provo con il downgrade)

----------

## Gitanovic

Allora, forse è risolto:

Come ho riavviato win mi ha fatto lo scan disk come se fosse stato smontato male il filesystem, in seguito, come ho riavviato Gentoo funziona tutto bene ed il problema ancora si ripresenta.

Se domani mattina funge ancora bene metto il tag risolto.

@ djinnZ:

grazie dell'aiuto, ho imparato un bel po' di cose  :Very Happy: .

Comunque per vedere chi usa il filesystem fuser non funge granchè   :Confused:  o meglio se sono ad esempio in "/mnt/vfat/dir1/dir2"

fuser -u /mnt/vfat non mi rivela nulla, ma se invece do fuser -u /mnt/data/dir1/dir2  mi dice 12334(gipsy)

----------

## Peach

mi inserisco, visto che si parla del maledettissimo filesystem fat32.

Molti non lo sanno, ma purtroppo c'e' un'opzione bastarda  :Evil or Very Mad:  che dovrebbe essere attivata in fase di mount che sarebbe shortname: questa dovrebbe essere impostata a winnt (o mixed). Praticamente con l'opzione di default gli shortname sono sempre creati in lowercase e visualizzati normali invece che avere lo stesso case del nome lungo. 

Chiaramente si applica solo per i file con lunghezza > di 8+3 col rischio di creare inconsistenze sotto linux (che sappiamo essere case sensitive).

Per maggiori info consultate /usr/src/linux/Documentation/filesystems/vfat.txt

----------

## Gitanovic

Grazie del tip Peach... non conoscevo neanche questo   :Smile: 

P.S. e OT: 

Esiste qualche altro filesystem che permette di scambiare dati tra win e linux? (scusate l'ignoranza)

----------

## Peach

 *Gitanovic wrote:*   

> P.S. e OT: 
> 
> Esiste qualche altro filesystem che permette di scambiare dati tra win e linux? (scusate l'ignoranza)

 

Attualmente col ntfs3g non ci sono particolari problemi nemmeno con NTFS. C'e' un thread specifico che ne parla.

----------

## Onip

si può usare anche ext3 (e io lo faccio) con questi driver.

----------

## Gitanovic

Ottimo, grazie a tutti  :Very Happy: 

Cmq credo che fosse qualche problema di coerenza, visto che non si è ripresentato

----------

